
Ask HN: What are your first steps in setting up a new Mac? - pauljaworski
I just got a new Macbook for work, and I&#x27;m just wondering what you guys typically do when setting up a brand new computer (when you&#x27;re not just transferring everything from your old one).<p>I know my very first step will be to install Mathias&#x27;s Dotfiles[1], but I&#x27;m not sure where to go next. Thoughts?<p>1. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;mathiasbynens&#x2F;dotfiles
======
nixgeek
Homebrew. Now they are merging Caskroom upstream this is a one-stop shop for
installing stuff.

